# Hi from Aus



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Please post pics of Chief!

You lucky thing, horses are so much cheaper over your way than in NSW 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

I worked it out! Here are a few pics of him


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

G'day, welcome to the forum  
Chief's GORGEOUS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum very nice


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Chief is lovely.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oooooh he's a lovely one!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Chief is so handsome and my favorite color too.


----------



## Inkatinka (Sep 6, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys 

These are his "pretty pictures" I can asure you he doesn't quite look like that at the moment haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha mine is the same. Feel free to post the uglies in the "Ugliest picture of your horse" thread! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Australian Horse Trailers (Aug 18, 2012)

Noice Pony, Welcome, There are a few of us from Aus in here. Tell us what you do and with your pony. I live in Seville,VIC and we do reining and the trailers we do on the side as a extra business.:wave:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Never come to America, first I will stalk you down and take your beautiful horse, and you cannot have him back till you say Kangaroo!!
All kidding aside, welcome to the forum!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks again everyone  He's a cutie that's for sure

I'll be bringing him back into work in the next few weeks, & he'll be used just for fun - general riding & trails. I want him to become a bit of an allrounder. 

I'm not really into ridden shows or competition (I like to watch though) but Dressage & Reining intrigue me. 

My aim at this stage is for him is to get out & about, be responsive to my aids & to be able to move as naturally as possible with me on his back & for me to be as little of a burden as possible 

Also, can anyone tell me what happend to my photo's? They've disappeared.. But I can still see the ones on the "my horses" link.

edited to say - i'll be building his fitness up too. Sounded like I was just gonna get on & go go go haha


----------

